# Filler for speaker Stands



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

Hello.
Would some of you let me know what to use to fill my speaker stands?
I am aware of sand. Is there anything else?
Please give sites for ordering or any local places. I live in Tampa. FL
I cannot find lead shots locally.

Recommendation/advice would be helpful.
Thanks, alexander


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to correct forum.

Moved from the Reviews forum (since this is not a review).

Why do not want to use sand?

How big are your stands... can you place solid brick in them maybe?

I don't think you would want to order anything that heavy online, if you have a lot of space to fill up anyway... but you living in Tampa you should not have any issues finding something locally.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Sonnie... Sand.

I would not use lead shot for health reasons, plus sand is cheap and does the job just fine.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I also agree, sand is cheap (just make sure it dry). In the past I have also use cat litter - the Cheapest type as it's just made of clay - heavy and very dry. It's available almost everywhere that cat litter is sold.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

This is another vote for Cat litter!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Another vote for dry sand (its cheap, easy to find at hardware stores, it works very well...its cheap). 

But since these have already been mentioned, how about concrete? Or cement? Either would work dry, but it would be more interesting to see stands that had mixed concrete or cement that was allowed to cure. They'd be very solid, and a concrete/cement filled stand wouldn't resonate. It may be kind of hard to move, but I don't think the density/weight is too far apart from sand.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sand is by far the least expensive to use... You could use Turf infield fill which is little rubber or plastic pellets that would normally be used for astro turf installs to keep it weighted down. I think it ran us about $25 for 50lbs.


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks to all for the input. I appreciate the advise.
alexander33


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

alexander33,
I see you live in Tampa, there is sand all around you and it can be found on some of those beautiful beaches for free. Lead, can be found at any auto repair shop that balances tires (Don Olson Firestone, Goodyear, Tire Discounters) but like others have said, lead can have negative health effects.


----------

